# Ubuntu avec Parallels



## loanrix (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à vous, 
alors voilà, j'ai une petite question. J'ai déjà eu des problèmes ( toutes mes données perdues ) à cause d'une mauvaise manip à l'installation d'ubuntu donc voilà ... je préfère poser la question :
Quand je veux partitionner mon disque pour ubuntu ( via parallels ), il me dit : 

Aucun système d'exploitation n'est installé sur cet ordinateur
Où désirez vous mettre Ubuntu 9.04 ?
Utiliser un disque entier 
SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 34 GB ATA Virtual HDD (0)

Ou alors

Définir les partitions manuellement (avancé)

Alors voilà, que dois-je faire en sachant bien sûr que je veux garder macOSX ( j'ai un macbook pro intel ) et que j'ai peur de refaire la même connerie que la dernière fois ...  ??
Faut-il que je fasse une partition bootcamp préalablement,... ?

Merci d'avance

Loanrix

ps : C'est Parallels Desktop 4 
*


----------

